

Use of Formal Methods at Amazon Web Services [pdf] - alexatkeplar
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/tla/formal-methods-amazon.pdf

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=formal+methods#!/story/forever/pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=formal+methods#!/story/forever/prefix/0/formal%20methods%20at%20amazon)

